# Usa Network on Directv



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

in the early Morning hours they show Bloomberg My question is why doesent directv Black it out since they all ready have the channel THey could run a Black screen until 8am 






Anyone know anything


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Why bother? USA obviously has permission to broadcast Bloomberg on their network at that time. Why should DTV interfere?

JL


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

USA and Bloomberg own eachother I think.

But, yeah, why would they need to black it out? They could probably take USA off the air when Bloomberg and save a little bandwidth but it would be worthless because nobody would be awake to see the temporary improvement.


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

The cable CO I have has USA showing Bloomburg too, this is part of USA's early morning programming. Im sure USA would be ticked if they dropped the network durning these hours.


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

You know what that is ? That is what they throw on in place , of info-commerials . Would be nice if they would get rid of the commerials . Back in the 50's and 60's shows were SPONCERED by the product . say PEPSI . For that 1/2 hour no commerials . A show now , is 15 mitunes and 15 mitunes commerails . That's a FCC problem . FCC don't like being told what to do . That explains why they act like kids .


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Bloomberg signed a long-term deal to show itself on USA. This has nothing do to with the agreement that Bloomberg signed with DirecTV.

DirecTV can't simply alter the programming schedule that USA, Bloomberg, or any other channel provides.


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

Bloomberg is now moving off USA to the E! channel, because of conflict of CNBC which will be sister to USA.

http://www.nydailynews.com/business/story/146579p-129467c.html


----------

